
3Drag as a CNC milling machine: Creating G-Code from gerber files - openel
http://www.open-electronics.org/3drag-as-a-cnc-milling-machine-creating-g-code-from-gerber-files/
======
VLM
I've milled a few PCBs in my day, copper is gummy and no fun and fiberglas is
abrasive so don't expect long bit life. Also this 3Drag is apparently not a
traditional CNC milling machine but PCB milling needs high RPMs which is good
way to test your spindle bearings and also the tram of your mill is kinda
important. You can calculate the effect on trace width of being out of tram
and even with my microstripline RF work it doesn't matter much but what does
matter is nearly boring thru the PCB and into the table if you're somehow
really outta tram.

